# why do you plow?



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

wondering who actually enjoys plowing an who sees it as another job. I enjoy every minute of it I take my wife and daughter with me for an hour or so ever time I go out. The wife actually wants to try it herself and see why people enjoy plowing.so we are going to let her have a crack at it tonight.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I enjoy plowing, shoveling, using the snow blower, etc. Gives me something to do.......of course I also enjoy it since we make some extra coin for our company. I'm in landscaping, so I don't do anything else in the winter.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

when else can you drive like an ass at 3 am always fun to move snow!!!!!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i enjoy it but its also a job
a very very fun job


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

well its nice to see that not everyone has gotten greedy and forgotten about actually enjoying this sport. And yeah it is just like a sport that i can do with my family


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

fun and work. I have a lawn care company, so the service is provided to my lawn and landscaping customers, and brings in extra $ during the winter. There are times it seems like work, and times it is fun, depends on the account and the time of day. When you are hitting snow piles at 5am in the morning, then its fun lol.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know about it being a sport, snowmobiles are a sport. Plowing to me is work, not hard work, but work just the same. The night time hours suck. This year as of today I have put in around 250 hours of plowing and salting not to mention the countless hours of shop work repairing stuff in the middle of the night so after a while it gets real old. I can't think of a better way to make a living in the winter if you live in upstate NY and you have a summer only job though.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

love it and wouldn't picture myself doing anything else.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I love plowing. Started my whole career doing it and have everything I have today because of it. The easiest job I ever had. The money helps too....


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I enjoy it quite a bit. Sometimes the hours sucks, but none the less, not to often you can have this much fun, and get paid for it!!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I've always owned trucks and got my first plow 7 years ago and started plowing for extra income and have been plowing ever since. I have alway's loved working with equipment such as earth moving equipment and snowplowing kind of falls into the same catagory.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

My first few years it was fun. Pounding on a truck thinking I'm cool, etc. Than as I added equipment and the added responsibilitys and expanding routes, it became less than enjoyable. No doubt, its fun in the moment, but overall its a stressful life style that I wish I could pass up. Fourtuantely the profits can be high and its a job I'm still willing to do. 
Over the years now, I've learned to delegate responsibilitys out and take pressure off of me and the "fun" of it is coming back some.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know where else I can work 1 or 2 days per week and make $10,000 a month. So yeah I like plowing, mainly for the money. It is a fun job though and I find it makes me competitive with myself always wanting to get bigger and bigger.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

scooled101;714078 said:


> wondering who actually enjoys plowing an who sees it as another job. I enjoy every minute of it I take my wife and daughter with me for an hour or so ever time I go out. The wife actually wants to try it herself and see why people enjoy plowing.so we are going to let her have a crack at it tonight.


I love it. Like mc1 said "where else can you drive like an a$$ at 3 am," I find it challenging and rewarding, I start out with a winter wonderland and finish with a parking lot, you can look back and see you've achieved something.My wife has started plowing our driveway, and I'm hoping she'll try some parking lots soon.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

70% of the time - FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!!!
25% - Work
5% - Massive panic/anxiety/stress, don't understand why I do it. 

Plowing rounds out the business and provides good income in what can be a slow part of the year. And it's a good excuse to buy cool toys.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll add to the percentages....

Love it 50% of the time
Hate it 25% of the time 
Fix the reasons I hate it 25% of the time so maybe as time goes on that 50 will go up...........and always in the back of my head the money really helps !!!!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

ff1221;714575 said:


> My wife has started plowing our driveway, and I'm hoping she'll try some parking lots soon.


Get her trained man. It will save you on labor. LOL
My wife works like an animal for our business. I doubt I could ever find guy as hard a worker as she is.

BTW, you know Huronview Express aka Ranlee Farms up there in your town?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Because i can..


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol.......!


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

I love it,seriously!! I enjoy being on the road at 3am in a blizzard with nobody else out there but plow guys, its peaceful. Also, did I mention very profitable.....payup


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

I never like to shovel snow as a kid. we had 300ft of driveway, the whole day off school was spent opening it up by hand.

I have always had trucks. i went with a buddy to plow one year and i was hooked. two years later i put meyer plow on the front of my truck.



scooled101;714078 said:


> wondering who actually enjoys plowing an who sees it as another job. I enjoy every minute of it I take my wife and daughter with me for an hour or so ever time I go out. The wife actually wants to try it herself and see why people enjoy plowing.so we are going to let her have a crack at it tonight.


My wife could care less as long as our driveway is cleared... my Daughter has always went with me, last year she wanted to plow so i left her plow with my truck (it's odd setting on the right side of your own truck). This year she be in the truck i was building for myself, and i get the truck i had last year.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

God knows there are some days I don't want to leave the house. But the money is always nice!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

For something to do in the winter and the CASHOLA.


----------



## ERCKWD (Jan 4, 2009)

Got started plowing my family's commercial/residential rentals and had a buddy ask if I was out that way could I do some of his driveways for some extra coin, I said sure and here I am still doing it and still loving it!


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Fun / put food on the table.


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought it would be easy money, it's not, but now Im hooked


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i really don't care for it too much at all...every year i keep saying it'll be my last, but something keeps me hanging on....the good thing is, it's something to do when we can't roof. the bad is that it's so much $$$$ invested in trucks, loaders,plows,salt, and a salt bin and we've only had 2.5 weeks of bad weather where we couln't roof so far......


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Used too...*

I enjoy it less and less every year. 
After 17 years of being on the hook 24/7 anytime the temp drops to 32 or below I have had just about enough.
The older and fatter I get the less fun climbing up on top of the spreader becomes,the less fun all nighters become,the less fun not being able to see past the plow becomes,the less fun trying to stay awake at the magic hour of 4am becomes.....The less fun working an 8 hour shift after an all nighter becomes....
It was a blast when I had the Oshkosh and did it for fun, that seems so long ago now.
The major joy now comes in the form of a fat paycheck....


----------



## pjuhrend (Jan 3, 2009)

*why do you plow???*

The first time I went out plowing with the boyfriend it was unlike anything I ever saw before. I say this because most of the time (when wer'e lucky) it's the middle of the night.
Most people are home in their warm beds but here we are making sure everyone can get into the parking lots when they arrive to work or shop. All you can see all around you are little beacons of yellow flashing lights. Other plow drivers wave to you and they all have some sort of unspoken understanding of what needs to be done and just how difficult it can be at times. My only complaints are these: people don't notice those flashing lights and most of the time get in the way, or make comments about how much money we make. We only make the money when it snows...we are up for sometimes 36 hours...not much time to eat and no time to sleep. Shoveling the walks and or snowblowing isn't so bad but you always get the passerby that says "you can shovel my drive when your done here!!" Are you serious??? And then of course the dependency on the weathermen. They TRY to predict the weather and then we live or don't live our lives around their predictions.
But all in all I do enjoy the plowing and occasionally my boyfriend lets me plow in the big lots..no cars..no people that's my favorite kind of plowing...Just a women... just learning the ropes. Oh and Tom Skilling I think I almost believe your weather reports!!


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not that attractive, so male modeling of any kind wasn't in the picture. I needed a plan B.

Plus I can buy alot of booze with my plow money.

J.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

in the winter/ cold months when it snows there is nothing to do but drink and sleep. so this past winter when i got my license, i decided to buy a truck. then i was thinking one day my buddies always have money cause they plow and now i have a 4 wheel drive truck lets put it to work. now every time i plow it puts a smile on my face when pay week rolls around and i have tons of money to sit on and buy a couple toys this summer. and i also enjoy it because i get to take a day off of school sometimes and make a few buckspayup. and when i am out plowing i get to stay out all night and have fun with no curfew!


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gets me outta the house and away from the woman in the winter time... the extra beer and toy money is pretty much the big hook tho.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I like it. I like seeing a job well done. I like the money. I hate getting up in the a.m. I hate when something breaks. I hate fixing it in the cold. I like the pressure of having to get something done in an impossible time frame. I like doing a job no one else wants to do.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I am here for the money. I have been doing this for 17 years now. Started out just as a kid looking to pay for my pickup, now we have 4 trucks and a loader that go out when it snows. Getting tired of the never-ending days and sleepless nights. I am interested now in trying some other things with my life and looking to get out of plowing. But I have said that for a couple of years and am still here. Problem is I can't beat the money and this way I get all summer off so that is kind of cool. I guess now it is like a bad habit that I can't break.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

plow for fun. money is nice. wouldn't even mind if i just broke even...but the extra stuff helps too


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

keeps me employed in the winter as it has for years. I also get to wrench in the shop side by side with my boss and learn different things about fixing the trucks and equiptment. 

Plus most plowing is down at night and I think I am part insomniac.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I love it. Always have. Even when I was a kid I would just dream about plowing and jump up to the window when I would hear one coming (I still do lol). Its always been something I've dreamed of doing and I'm very fortunate to be doing what I'm doing now. The money is secondary to it all. But after a 24 hour shift, then the money starts to matter a little more lol.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i plow snow so i can "come to" around March 15th and wonder where the hell the last 5 months of my life went. Honestly it goes so fast. I got in it for the money, and it's still for the money. I'm 28 and feel liek i'm 48, but i won't stop till they bag me up.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm just like collin. I always loved watchin the plows and still run to the window when i hear them coming. And it pays well lol


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

So I can retire at 45.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i like running big shtuff


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I like having the guaranteed monthly income from my larger commercial customers. I like having a unique kind of a job. I like the act of plowing.

I don't like the cost of upfitting a truck with plow, sander, lights, etc. of over $10k per vehicle. I don't like the repair/replacement costs ($3k on tranny, $500 cutting edge). I don't like being on call 24/7 all winter. Disney is pretty empty in Jan. I don't like the damage that always seems to happen each year, dented quarter panel, crunched bumper. Plus wear on vehicles and corrosion from salt and the stress when epuipment is broken.

We were down 2 of our 4 plow vehicles after the 1st storm this year for a couple weeks. Oh, I had just expanded snowplowing this year, too. So trying to cover everything with half the equipment meant very long hours and inefficient methods. We would plow a little hear, then go to the next job and do a little there just to show face on all the properties. We were getting several storms per week. I didn't like plowing then. Now, all equipment is working along with methods of operation. I like plowing again.


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I also own a lawn care company and this is part of the business. I keep the plowing business to about 15 accounts (including major businesses, college rental and apartments, residental). It's fun and I love ripping by someone who is freaking out because it's snow like mad out! It seems like people with a snow plows get away with anything...we are saviours when it's snowing! If it wasn't for plowing, I'd go mad sitting at home all day. I can only take so many talk shows!


----------



## onemanshow (Sep 19, 2008)

I enjoy it up to about this time of year.Now its more like a job than being any real fun.Once the checks come in the mail my attitude always improves.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

merrimacmill;748622 said:


> I love it. Always have. Even when I was a kid I would just dream about plowing and jump up to the window when I would hear one coming (I still do lol). Its always been something I've dreamed of doing and I'm very fortunate to be doing what I'm doing now. The money is secondary to it all. But after a 24 hour shift, then the money starts to matter a little more lol.


x2 100%
i thought i was weird for running to the window to watch them plow, something about equipment that attracts me, even if it a riding mower with a plow i like doing it. my girfriend doesn't understand why i go out plowing for 2-4 days with no sleep.. i love to drive in the snow and i love to plow. the money is way down the list for me although it helps, but i would do it as long as i broke even and work just as hard.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I love plowing. I see it as having fun and getting paid. Everybody else s snow! But for contractors like us, it's where the money is.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Its a good fit I do lawncare in the summer and alot of these jobs slide right into winter work. Plus it gives me the free time do my summer preventive maintenance and overhauls in the winter between storms. Also I enjoy buying a old but reliable peice of equipment, get it up to standard and then have it make me money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!plowing snow.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I have always liked trucks and Ive always liked snow. So naturally snowplowing is the perfect job for me. If only it could last all year and snow at least once a week.


----------



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

I plow for the Honor, Pride, Noterirty, and chicks that comes with it ... oh who am I kidding I do it for the money and fun


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

For the fun of it!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Cuz it's one of the only jobs I get to sit on my @$$


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I plow So I can post on this site, And spread the word about the almighty plow vehicles. The Dodge!!!!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I love it- most of the time! IMO- there's nothing better than being out plowing at 4AM with no one else around, pushing nice, fluffy snow. I do lawn maintenance in the "on" season, and plowing in the winter (when I'm home from college)- great $$$ and not too much stress all things considered (except when something goes wrong)- but overall- very good $$$ and enjoyable!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

plows&tattoos;749279 said:


> I plow for the Honor, Pride, Noterirty, and chicks that comes with it ... oh who am I kidding I do it for the money and fun


my big airport truck is a chick magnet prsport


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

redman6565;748774 said:


> i like running big shtuff


Sorry.....not a chick but that is a great truck redman!

Great find! :salute: wesport


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha...that's alright, my gf wouldn't impressed if i tried to pick up chicks in it anyways, she likes riding in the passanger seat lol


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Started 27 yrs. ago to have something to do, and now I don't know what else I would do if I had to sit home and watch snowflakes falling. Seems like the world is crazier, less patient and that the challenge is just as fun now as then, however.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

I love plowing a lot...so...i dont really know why though, either way i plow to live, live to plow!!!
HAHApayup


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

IMAGE;748688 said:


> So I can retire at 45.


Me too.. plus it fuels my addictions. (None of which are achohol or drug related BTW). No other aspect of my business is so lucrative. It definitely a love/hate relationship. My wife loves the money, I hate the screwed up hours sometimes. I'm starting to hate the cold sometimes lately too.

I sometimes think I'm going to get out and do less and take it easy during the winter, but lately I'm thinking I'm going to get into it deeper again, and take it easier in the summer.


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

I live for plowing its the best friggen job in the world. At age 16 I bought my first truck then i bought a second and now i'm hooked. I'm even considering moving to Alaska so I can plow all the time. Whats bestter than being up for 2 days straight and seeing blue snow. Not to mention when you are up at 3am you can speed around and no cops even bother you. Then the best part is you get a paycheck after all of it. I would honestly plow for free just because it is free fun.


----------



## Ozone (Dec 5, 2003)

I sub for a Landscaper in my area who is very Professional, Pays extremely well, and is a very detailed person. 

The owner of this Landscaping company goes around and stakes the properties that need to be plowed, salts before and after each event, which makes things so much easier. 

I've been Plowing for this guy for 4 years now, and I never even met the guy in person! My buddy who is in his own Landscaping business, is the go between ..between me and the other guy. 

I get paid within 2-4 weeks, and the money is excellent, and it's extra side cash for me. I'm a self employed Plumbing &Heating contractor, and when there is snow on the ground, the Plow goes on my truck. 

I love Plowing cause I think it's relaxing. I bring my travel humidor with me, and I smoke cigars and just chill out while listening to the radio.

But most of all..the Landscaper I plow for..makes it so easy for me and his other subs.I got extremely lucky to get hooked up with this Guy, as I've seen the bad actors in snow Plowing before. I was asked to join his crew through my buddy, and it's the best decision I ever made for myself. 

Plus, living in the suburbs of Philly, we don't see many events, and when we do..it's lot's of fun being out there.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Because I hate my bed


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

As a kid I always enjoyed watching plow trucks but for whatever reason never actually considered getting into it. At a job during my mid 20's I plowed a little and also helped a friend out once in a while during the same time period. I just sort of fell into it.

I bought a truck, not only for plowing, and soon put a plow on. May sound stupid but another draw could be that I grew up without a 4X4 vehicle. I enjoy being able to drive through almost all conditions. Plowing snow is fun for me 95% of the time. I like seeing an impassable driveway cleaned up and passable again. It's a profitable business for me. Being in construction it fits in well. We don't usually work when the weather's bad and thankfully I have an understanding boss that doesn't have a problem if I need to take off because of plowing. It's nice being out there in the middle of the night with no one around. Man versus nature might have something to do with it too.

I don't think I'll ever get tired of it, unlike others have said, but it's probably because of different situations. Doing driveways with a 3" trigger doesn't get me out anywhere near as much as a lot of you guys do.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

IMAGE;748688 said:


> So I can retire at 45.


Darn, no one told me I could retire at 45. I have been doing this for 31 years now, I hope to have 10 more years in me. I still love it, but I do look forward to the day I can sit and enjoy watching the snow fall, without a care in the world.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Snowplowing is quite enjoyable, and I have to agree with what's often said about work you enjoy not really being work! There are some challenges, but that's life anywhere. Snowplowing is a great business in conjunction with landscaping, and it provides well for my life along with the full-time fire service work.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I plow for one reason, and one reason only...







The Chicks.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

IMAGE;748688 said:


> So I can retire at 45.


I retired at 44 and then started a lawn service and plowing business for something to do and clear up a few unpaid bills that were still hanging over me. Now it has turned into a full time venture.



Oshkosh;715876 said:


> I enjoy it less and less every year.
> After 17 years of being on the hook 24/7 anytime the temp drops to 32 or below I have had just about enough.
> The older and fatter I get the less fun climbing up on top of the spreader becomes,the less fun all nighters become,the less fun not being able to see past the plow becomes,the less fun trying to stay awake at the magic hour of 4am becomes.....The less fun working an 8 hour shift after an all nighter becomes....
> It was a blast when I had the Oshkosh and did it for fun, that seems so long ago now.
> The major joy now comes in the form of a fat paycheck....


 The money is nice. But that being said I feel more like Oshkosh every storm. After 7 years I've decided to close up the plowing end of my business at the end of this season. The letters to my customers are written and lying on my desk as I type. I have some other ventures going on now that require more of my time.

By being a township supervisor, if I get bored I can always go out and plow with the township equipment and not have all the hassles that go with running your own business. Hopefully my trucks are already sold to someone who wants to add another line to his primary business this year.

I'm gong to run ths lawn end of things for another year for sure and see how things go. Hopefully, I'll get some of my money back in the Stock Market and then I may retire the second time for good. Time will tell.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Trucks with plows on them are babe magnets!


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I started plowing when I was about 10 years old. It was on a JD model B tricycle tractor with a plow mounted under the loader arms. I plowed our 1/4 mile drive and yard then did the neighbors a half a mile away for gas money. And here I am 51 years later. All nighters still don't bother me but the two and three day storms start to wear a little thin, LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I plow to make a small fortune. 

Because I started with a large one. lol

It is a love\hate thing. I love it when everything is going great and hate it when snow keeps coming and coming and coming. Trucks break, late snowfalls, ungrateful customers--99.9% of the lot is clear, but they ***** about the .01% that isn't--greedy salt suppliers.

But on the other hand, there is nothing better than seeing God's creation with a fresh coating of snow and the sun rising and nice cold, fresh air. 

I was also born into it, think I started riding with my dad when I was about 5, so it's in my blood. I love winter, snow and cold. Can't stand heat and humidity. I like to see the job completed only to be covered in 15 minutes when a nice lake effect squall moves through and dumps another 1/4" on it. The challenge of finding more efficient equipment makes it fun as well. 

Guess to sum it up, I'm just a glutton for punishment. Like crete says, why stay in bed when you can go play at night in the cold, wet, crappy weather and have all that stress.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

GL&M;754102 said:


> I retired at 44 and then started a lawn service and plowing business for something to do and clear up a few unpaid bills that were still hanging over me. By being a township supervisor, if I get bored I can always go out and plow with the township equipment and not have all the hassles that go with running your own business.


Nothing personal sir, I'm sure you're a nice guy......but I often wonder why our taxes are so high.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

My family owns a marina, which I manage, so I have the 3/4 ton for summer boat duties, things are slower in the winter at the marina, so instead of paying someone to do my lot, driveway, parent's road, grandfather's I put a extremeV on the chev this fall and make a few bucks as well as saving $$'s during my slow period, plus I really enjoy plowing. so far atleast... Basically none of my customers have to be done overnight, and the only real important one needs to be plowed in the mornings only, and by about 7:30 AM, so I don't have to be up exceptionally early!

Matthew


----------



## OldMarine (Nov 20, 2007)

*ok we need to talk about your busines plan*

what am i doing rong?



drivewaydoctor;714543 said:


> I don't know where else I can work 1 or 2 days per week and make $10,000 a month.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Money for more guns and ammo !


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

PLOW to supplement the income, like it most of the time, unless I am stuck or broke down. Also alot of hours get old in a skid steer, not as cozy as a truck.Might get a jeep w/ V for the easy stuff.


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

mc1;714085 said:


> when else can you drive like an ass at 3 am always fun to move snow!!!!!


couldn't have said it better myself.

I swear the cops follow us around and watch the entertainment.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

chicks dig trucks


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

this is my first year.. paid 500 bux for my plow and upfitted my dodge myself.. everything i paid for on the truck this year has paid itself back two fold.. (minus the cost of the truck) still debating this year if i want to make this a full blown gig.. meanign getting a DBA, insurance, cards, advertisments... 

the customers i have now i got from word of mouth from 1 original customer that approached me in a parking lot and asked me to bid a job.. (2 days after puttin the plow on the truck)

the place i used to work at.. there was 2 guys that plowed themselves and i asked them how they run their gigs.. everything i know about the busniess aspect is from them.. plowing skilz i learned at my last job b/c we did our own inhouse plowing


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

albhb3;757024 said:


> chicks dig trucks


you gota' let me in on your secret, most look at my trucks and go what the hell is that doing here.:crying:


----------



## pgw0321321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I enjoy it alot more now that I have 3 trucks and some good drivers.payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I plow because It gives me a reason to drive in the snow. I love driving in snow and being in or involved with storms, rain, snow, hurricanes, tornados. I do enjoy plowing and like the money but if the money werent so good I would probably just do donuts in parking lots while they are being plowed since I know how much it pisses me off when other people do that to me, LOL.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I plow because its my only source of income during the winter. I do landscaping during the summer, and I love every second of plowing, the repairs on a 13 year old truck can get a little old after a while, but it's fine with me. I just need to get one of my friends to go out and do the route during a storm with me to help keep things not so boring . In due time. I was one of the kids as well, running to the windows to watch the plows go buy. When my father plowed for MASS Highway a few years ago, I was so upset when I couldn't go with him, I didn't care if it was Christmas day, or Friday night, I was there with him. Now having my license and my truck, its even better.



ussmileyflag


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

To plow my neighbors in.....


----------



## pjuhrend (Jan 3, 2009)

*why do I plow?*

I am bad...not thinking about plowing right now. But we do have to put in a bid this week. I guess I plow because its money and until the tax rate goes to 90% I think we'll keep getting up in the middle of the night, not go back to bed for 30 hours, eat crap in the truck, nearly fall asleep until we hit a curb, then get out and shovel and do this over and over and over again. But wait, maybe we won't have to remember: GLOBAL WARMING!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

fordzilla1155;791205 said:


> To plow my neighbors in.....


LOL, that would work out great, seeing how I plow half of my neighbors, I could plow them in when they arent' looking, then they call and want me to plow them out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plow becouse I love it, I enjoy it so much it's fun (except when you are stuck or broke down). I also plow to make extra money in the winter. Alot of people pay me in the spring after it's done snowing. I'm a logger and in the spring it's mud season so I can't work.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

THE FLASHING LIGHTS!!!!!

Since the first time I dropped the blade in that old 87 K3500, I was hooked. It's fun, and I can make some money. I've always liked being out in the snow too.

I don't care how tired I am, when I make that first pass, and see that wave of snow roll off the blade and across the snow, it puts a smile on my face.

I suppose at a more egotistical level, we all like having people depend on us.


----------



## gmcplowtruck (Jun 13, 2007)

i like it but it sucks when you got to get out and shovel sidewalks or your salt freezes or something breaks down the hours are rough too ecause i work a part time job for UPS from 10 to 3 am so im usually always tired when i go out and drink lots of energy drinks
it also doesnt hurt that im a sub and they pay for my salt and pays me $45 an hour the fiance wants to learn to drive a loader and plow big lots she already drives my truck


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Because there is food to be grown or there is snow in my way.
payup this doesn't hurt either


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I plow because I need a way to make $$$ so I can pay for a season pass and go skiing everyday.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i love it until i break something or get stuck, then i wonder why am i doing this


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

..............................


----------

